# Maden töten



## Hannoi1896 (10. April 2012)

Hallo zusammen.

Nen Kollege hat mir mal geraten mit toten Maden zu fischen, da man mit diesen viel besser Grundfutterballen formen könnte. Die Fängigkeit würde das kaum beeinflussen meinte er.

Wie töte ich Maden aber am besten? Mit gekochtem Wasser oder lieber kurz einfrieren?


----------



## Nordsee (10. April 2012)

*AW: Maden töten*

Du bist 10 Tage zu spät. Der 1. April war schon...
Ne mal im Ernst.
Ich halte von dieser Idee:......................... nichts!!!

Mach lieber einfach mit lebenden weiter.
Was meine Frau wohl denken würde wenn ich Maden kochen würde...


----------



## hecq (10. April 2012)

*AW: Maden töten*



Hannoi1896 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen.
> 
> Nen Kollege hat mir mal geraten mit toten Maden zu fischen, da man mit diesen viel besser Grundfutterballen formen könnte. Die Fängigkeit würde das kaum beeinflussen meinte er.
> 
> Wie töte ich Maden aber am besten? Mit gekochtem Wasser oder lieber kurz einfrieren?


 
Die Maden zu töten macht für mich keinen Sinn. Dann nimm halt nicht so viele und die Futterballen halten wunderbar.


----------



## Zarii (10. April 2012)

*AW: Maden töten*

Das besondere an Maden ist,
dass sie sich bewegen!!
Falls du das nich willst,
habe ich einen Tip:
gehe zu deinem Tackledealer und  kaufe dir ne Dose Kunstmaden!!
Mal im ernst:
entweder nimmst du madenkleber und forms reine Madenbälle, die du dann fütterst, oder du knetest die maden in ein Futter ein,
welches gut bindet!!
Dann solltest du damit keine Probleme haben!!

Lg zarii


----------



## hanzz (10. April 2012)

*AW: Maden töten*

Sinn macht es mit toten Maden zu angeln, wenn ein sehr weicher oder schlammiger Boden im Gewässer vorkommt, in den die Maden sich ganz fix einbuddeln.

Heisses Wasser drüber giessen ist dafür schon ganz gut.


----------



## LOCHI (10. April 2012)

*AW: Maden töten*

Doch das passt schon! Du beobachtest ja sicher auch ab und zu das Fiche auf ausgenuckelte Maden beisen... Mach dir dies zu nutze, bei Shimano glaub ich  gibt es einen "Madenhammer" für nur 9,95 und der macht echt alles platt!

Wennn du magst können wir gerne eine Sammelbestellung aufgeben... 
Gruß!


----------



## Hannoi1896 (10. April 2012)

*AW: Maden töten*

Naja versucht mal lebende Maden mit um den Method Feeder zu kneten. Viel Spaß

Hab mal folgendes gefunden:

"
*Tote Maden*

 Tote Maden in das Futter geben? Wohl besser nicht, oder etwa doch?  Ich habe schon oft tote Maden in mein Grundfutter gegeben. Abgeschaut  habe ich mir diese Methode von den Engländern. Dort werden Maden  absichtlich eingefroren oder überbrüht. Tote Maden haben den Vorteil,  dass sie genau dort liegen bleiben, wo wir sie einwerfen und in  Mischungen für Futterbleie (Methode Feeder) nicht umher krabbeln und  sich so das Futter zu schnell löst. Ich habe schon sehr oft meinen Haken  am Abend beködert und bekam erst nach Stunden einen Full Run mit dem  Resultat einen dicken Brassen oder eine feiste Schleie am Haken zu  haben. Sicher ist, dass die Maden am Haken schon längst tot waren.  Generell ist es so, dass die Krabbler unter Wasser in kurzer Zeit sehr  ruhig werden uns sich kaum noch bewegen. Dies können Sie in einem  kleinen Versuch zu Hause einfach nachvollziehen. Einfach ein paar Maden  in ein Glas mit Wasser geben und 20 Minuten beobachten."
Quelle: www.friedfisch-angeln.de

Warum sollte es auf tote Maden auch nicht beißen? #d
Mais bewegt sich doch auch nicht. Oder nehmt ihr Genmais?


----------



## j.Breithardt (10. April 2012)

*AW: Maden töten*



Hannoi1896 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen.
> 
> Nen Kollege hat mir mal geraten mit toten Maden zu fischen, da man mit diesen viel besser Grundfutterballen formen könnte. Die Fängigkeit würde das kaum beeinflussen meinte er.
> 
> *Wie töte ich Maden aber am besten?* Mit gekochtem Wasser oder lieber kurz einfrieren?


 



500gr.Hammer genau aufs linke Auge,und gut ists.:m


----------



## u-see fischer (10. April 2012)

*AW: Maden töten*



Hannoi1896 schrieb:


> ... Dort werden Maden  absichtlich eingefroren oder überbrüht...



Du hast Dir die Antwort doch schon selbst gegeben, siehe oben.

Alternativ kann man auch warten bis die Maden beginnen sich zu verpuppen. Ab einem gewissen Stadium der Verpuppung schwimmen die Maden auch und können auftreibend gefischt werden. Manche Geschäfte bieten auch Caster (so werden die Verpuppten Maden genannt) an.


----------



## HD4ever (10. April 2012)

*AW: Maden töten*



LOCHI schrieb:


> bei Shimano glaub ich  gibt es einen "Madenhammer" für nur 9,95 und der macht echt alles platt!



echt ? sowas gibts ???l
im Baumarkt bestimmt auch billiger - die machen die dann auch platt :q
ansonsten Betäuben und Herzstich ...


----------



## Downbeat (10. April 2012)

*AW: Maden töten*



HD4ever schrieb:


> ansonsten Betäuben und Herzstich ...


Boah, das machste nur ein mal nach den ersten 50 haste keine Lust mehr. Dann lieber mit`m Hammer.


----------



## Benno86 (10. April 2012)

*AW: Maden töten*

Also ich persönlich würde auch zu lebenden Maden raten, aber wenn würde ich sie einfrieren, geht flott, du hast keine Schweinerei in der Küche und gut ist.
Ich frier ab und zu auch schonmal Futter ein damit es nicht schlecht wird falls ich nicht alles gebraucht hab.
Kannst ja mal von deinen Erfahrungen berichten falls du dmit titen Maden angelst.
Das würde mich doch interessierne


----------



## thanatos (10. April 2012)

*AW: Maden töten*



Downbeat schrieb:


> Boah, das machste nur ein mal nach den ersten 50 haste keine Lust mehr. Dann lieber mit`m Hammer.


|gr:|uhoh:#d
alles quatsch ,mach doch das am naheliegendste-
ertränke sie an ort und stelle.


----------



## Dunraven (11. April 2012)

*AW: Maden töten*

13 Beiträge und nur 2 die Ahnung vom Thema haben, bzw. etwas sinnvolles beitragen wollen. Mal abgesehen davon das hier einige sich wohl nicht wirklich stark mit dem Friedfischangeln beschäftigen, halte ich kochendes Wasser für die beste Methode. Beim Einfrieren werden sie nach einiger Zeit recht dunkel. Daher lieber eine Thermoskanne mit heißem Wasser mitnehmen und passend am Wasser töten, damit die nicht zu lange liegen bis Du sie brauchst. Zuhause ist der Wasserkocher das ideale Mittel. Schnell Wasser erhitzen, kurz übergießen und gut ist, 

Michael Schlögel hat da in einem Video auch erklärt wie er es macht. Er gibt die Maden auf ein engmaschiges Sieb und reibst sie dann mit den Händen darauf ein wenig hin und her. Wie sagte er so schön, keine Ahnung ob sie dann tot sind, aber sie bewegen sich nicht mehr, und das ist es doch worauf es ankommt und was wir damit erreichen wollen. 

Warum tote Maden teilweise sehr wichtig sind wurde ja schon geschrieben. Gerade bei schlammigen Boden sollen sie sich ja nicht eingraben, sondern darauf liegen bleiben.  Das Deine Futterballen damit auch besser halten ist ebenfalls ein netter Nebeneffekt, aber wichtig sind sie vor allem bei einem Grund wo sich normale Maden schnell verstecken.


----------



## Maquard (11. April 2012)

*AW: Maden töten*

Da kann ich nur Applaudieren zu der Antwort!

Ich glaube so mancher hat hier im Board den "Schonzeit Koller" zumindest wenn man vergleicht wieviel ich sage mal blödsinn geschrieben wird im vergleich zum restlichen Jahr.


Nebenbei zum Topic:

Frosten ist deswegen auch nicht gut, da die Zellwände dann auch aufplatzen und die Maden dann sehr warscheinlich schnell komplett auslaufen.

Also lieber ne Thermoskanne mit heissem Wasser mitnehmen oder halt wenn Du "Zeit" am Wasser hast einfach ne kleine Schale nehmen, Wasser rein und Maden rein tun (pre ertränken).


----------



## kati48268 (11. April 2012)

*AW: Maden töten*

Richtig.
Über die Method-Feederangelei & Schlamm hinaus, sind tote Maden durchaus ein klasse Karpfen- & Aalköder, besonders wenn man sie zuvor vergammeln lässt. 
Der dann extreme & lockende Amoniakgestank killt dazu einen weiteren Angelmythos; Maden waschen zu sollen.


----------



## Andal (11. April 2012)

*AW: Maden töten*

Frosten kommt dann in Frage, wenn man die Maden als aromatischen Eiweißhappen im Futter haben möchte, der aber das Futter nicht zerlegt. Die Maden in einen Gefrierbeutel füllen, ggf. noch etwas Aromaspray der Wahl zugeben und die Luft herausdrücken. Über Nacht einfrieren.

Überbrühen, nicht kochen(!) ist dann angesagt, wenn man sie lose füttern will, sie sich aber nicht im weichen Boden verdrücken sollen. Eine sehr erfolgreiche Art Schleien in entsprechenden Gewässern an einen Platz zu gewöhnen/binden.

Tote Maden unbedingt zügig verbrauchen. Sonst ist es im handumdrehen nur noch ein stinkender Brei!


----------



## Angelzwerg (11. April 2012)

*AW: Maden töten*



Dunraven schrieb:


> Michael Schlögel hat da in einem Video auch erklärt wie er es macht. Er gibt die Maden auf ein engmaschiges Sieb und reibst sie dann mit den Händen darauf ein wenig hin und her.


So kenne ich das auch. Einfach maden aufs sieb und wie beim Nudelteig rollen n bisschen hin und her mit den Händen! Geht einfach und schnell! #6
MfG Angelzwerg


----------



## gründler (11. April 2012)

*AW: Maden töten*



Dunraven schrieb:


> 13 Beiträge und nur 2 die Ahnung vom Thema haben, bzw. etwas sinnvolles beitragen wollen. Mal abgesehen davon das hier einige sich wohl nicht wirklich stark mit dem Friedfischangeln beschäftigen.


 

#6#6#6


Ich hatte gestern auch nen text angefangen,habe dann aber nach 3-4min wieder Entf.gedrückt.

Manche müssen halt noch nen bißchen üben/lernen...etc.bis sie soweit sind zu verstehen warum weshalb wieso.Aber erstmal los bölken ohne hintergrund Wissen ist ja bekanntlich nen angesagtes Deutsches Hobby,das sich bis nach ganz oben in allen Schichten ausbreitet.


#h


----------



## Aurikus (11. April 2012)

*AW: Maden töten*



Dunraven schrieb:


> 13 Beiträge und nur 2 die Ahnung vom Thema haben, bzw. etwas sinnvolles beitragen wollen. Mal abgesehen davon das hier einige sich wohl nicht wirklich stark mit dem Friedfischangeln beschäftigen, halte ich kochendes Wasser für die beste Methode. Beim Einfrieren werden sie nach einiger Zeit recht dunkel. Daher lieber eine Thermoskanne mit heißem Wasser mitnehmen und passend am Wasser töten, damit die nicht zu lange liegen bis Du sie brauchst. Zuhause ist der Wasserkocher das ideale Mittel. Schnell Wasser erhitzen, kurz übergießen und gut ist,
> 
> Michael Schlögel hat da in einem Video auch erklärt wie er es macht. Er gibt die Maden auf ein engmaschiges Sieb und reibst sie dann mit den Händen darauf ein wenig hin und her. Wie sagte er so schön, keine Ahnung ob sie dann tot sind, aber sie bewegen sich nicht mehr, und das ist es doch worauf es ankommt und was wir damit erreichen wollen.
> 
> Warum tote Maden teilweise sehr wichtig sind wurde ja schon geschrieben. Gerade bei schlammigen Boden sollen sie sich ja nicht eingraben, sondern darauf liegen bleiben.  Das Deine Futterballen damit auch besser halten ist ebenfalls ein netter Nebeneffekt, aber wichtig sind sie vor allem bei einem Grund wo sich normale Maden schnell verstecken.




Es wurde zwar schon erwähnt, aber ich muss es auch nochmal betonen.
Das ist ein klasse Beitrag, dem ich mich nur anschließen kann!!!!
Auch wenn man auf steinigen Grund angelt, macht das töten der Maden Sinn, damit die Maden sich nicht verkriechen können!!!!


----------



## Der-Graf (11. April 2012)

*AW: Maden töten*

Habe mal gehört, dass "aldente" gekochter Reis ein guter Madenersatz sein soll, wenn es um die Optik geht. Riecht natürlich anders, erspart aber sicherlich Arbeit.


----------



## Denni_Lo (11. April 2012)

*AW: Maden töten*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Stu7tlFY9Tk

ab 0:30 wird es erklärt


----------



## siloaffe (11. April 2012)

*AW: Maden töten*



Dunraven schrieb:


> .......Michael Schlögel hat da in einem Video auch erklärt wie er es macht. Er gibt die Maden auf ein engmaschiges Sieb und reibst sie dann mit den Händen darauf ein wenig hin und her......



Hier ist das Viedeo die stelle kommt ab Min 8:20 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m3RExCazDqM


----------



## Rikked_ASVheBitt (11. April 2012)

*AW: Maden töten*



HD4ever schrieb:


> echt ? sowas gibts ???l
> im Baumarkt bestimmt auch billiger - die machen die dann auch platt :q
> ansonsten Betäuben und Herzstich ...



|muahah:|good:

Hauptsache man muss einen speziellen Madenhammer haben.
Und nicht zu vergessen ein spezielles Reinigungsmittel von Shimano oder Sonstigen.
Oder ist wirklich etwas Wichtiges an diesem Hammer anders?...dann geht das Muahaha!! wohl an mich


----------



## hf22 (11. April 2012)

*AW: Maden töten*

Leblose Maden.....
.....bleiben dort liegen,wo sie angefüttert wurden
...sie krabbeln nicht unter laub oder kraut
...sie beschleunigen nicht das zerfallen eines Futterballens
...besitzen gegenüber lebenden Exemplaren eine zähere Außenhaut
...finden bei kleineren Fischen weniger Aufmerksamkeit
...werden besonders von Brassen,Schleien und Karpfen bevorzugt
...krabbeln nicht aus Futterkörben
...sinken langsamer als lebende Maden
...sind der ideale Futterzusatz und Hakenköder, wenn große Fische das ziel sind
...sind eine perfekte Kombination mit lebenden Maden


MFG


----------



## Denni_Lo (11. April 2012)

*AW: Maden töten*

Ein durchaus nicht zu verachtender Aspekt der hier noch nicht erwähnt worden ist in Bezug auf tote Maden:

geht der Angler nach hause, schmeißt er meist seine restlichen Maden ins Wasser oder es fallen Maden vom Ufer in s Wasser. Wenn kein Fisch am Platz ist werden diese solange drin liegen bis sie zwangsweise eingehen. Irgendwann werden die Maden gefunden und auch verzehrt. Außer sie werden vorher gefunden.

@ Hammerfraktion und sonstige Spaßvögel:

versucht mal Methodfeeder mit Maden im Futter zu fischen, dann sprechen wir nochmal.


----------



## kaiszenz (11. April 2012)

*AW: Maden töten*

Also auch dazu meinen Senf.
Ich habe mich halb totgelacht als ich eben den ganzen trööt gelesen habe .
Sicher nicht dem Thema entsprechend aber auch nicht übermäßig und das Thema ist erhalten geblieben.
 Ich habe noch nie bewust mit toten maden geangelt aber bei schlammigen grund lasse ich einige Maden in ganz wenig Wasser , auf dem deckel, krabbeln die legen sich dann son kleines luft polster an .Dünndrähtiger Haken 3-5 Stck und nichts verbuddelt sich.


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (11. April 2012)

*AW: Maden töten*

Ich habe noch nie im Leben bewusst mit toten Maden gefischt (außer aus der Not heraus).
Alle Vorzüge toter Maden teilt nämlich noch ein anderer Köder: Caster.

Bis eben habe ich noch nie gehört, dass jmd. seine Maden vorm Füttern abmurkst, aber man lernt ja gerne was dazu!


----------



## Hannoi1896 (11. April 2012)

*AW: Maden töten*



Ronny Kohlmann schrieb:


> Alle Vorzüge toter Maden teilt nämlich noch ein anderer Köder: Caster.



Eben nicht. Folgende Vorteile toder Maden würden mir einfallen:

- Die Haut ist wesentlich zäher und somit sind tote Maden wesentlich leichter und auch stabiler anzuködern.
- Tote Maden laufen nicht so schnell aus.
- Werden somit nicht so schnell ausgelutscht.
- Die Maden heben sich bei dunklem Grund/Futter besser ab.
- Vllt. der "Geschmack"?!


----------



## Downbeat (11. April 2012)

*AW: Maden töten*



kaiszenz schrieb:


> bei schlammigen grund lasse ich einige Maden in ganz wenig Wasser , auf dem deckel, krabbeln die legen sich dann son kleines luft polster an .


Das ist aber nicht der Sinn der Sache, denn du willst ja auch damit an einer Stelle anfüttern. Deine krabbeln trotzdem weg, die toten nicht.



Ronny Kohlmann schrieb:


> Ich habe noch nie im Leben bewusst mit toten Maden gefischt (außer aus der Not heraus).
> Alle Vorzüge toter Maden teilt nämlich noch ein anderer Köder: Caster.
> 
> Bis eben habe ich noch nie gehört, dass jmd. seine Maden vorm Füttern abmurkst, aber man lernt ja gerne was dazu!


Man lernt nie aus, das prägt unser Hobby.
Den Rest haben schon andere geschrieben.



Denni_Lo schrieb:


> Ein durchaus nicht zu verachtender Aspekt der  hier noch nicht erwähnt worden ist in Bezug auf tote Maden:
> 
> geht der Angler nach hause, schmeißt er meist seine restlichen Maden ins  Wasser oder es fallen Maden vom Ufer in s Wasser. Wenn kein Fisch am  Platz ist werden diese solange drin liegen bis sie zwangsweise eingehen.


Nein, die Maden bewegen sich im Rahmen ihrer Möglichkeiten und das sind auch unter Wasser noch ein paar.



Denni_Lo schrieb:


> Irgendwann werden die Maden gefunden und auch verzehrt. Außer sie  werden vorher gefunden.


Das ergibt sich aus der Natur selbst.



Denni_Lo schrieb:


> @ Hammerfraktion und sonstige Spaßvögel:
> 
> versucht mal Methodfeeder mit Maden im Futter zu fischen, dann sprechen wir nochmal.


Über was? Ich verstehe nicht was du damit bezweckst.


----------



## Colophonius (11. April 2012)

*AW: Maden töten*

Auch wenns "ein wenig" Offtopic ist.
Wenn ihr aus Youtube-Videos nur eine Stelle meint, spult zu dieser vor, rechtsklick aufs Video und dann "URL an dieser Stelle kopieren"
Dann kommt man direkt an die gemeinte Stelle 
Beispiel 1

Beispiel 2


----------



## kati48268 (11. April 2012)

*AW: Maden töten*



Ronny Kohlmann schrieb:


> ...Bis eben habe ich noch nie gehört, dass jmd. seine Maden vorm Füttern abmurkst, ...


Ich oute mich mal als Massenmörder 

Dem TE ging es weniger um die Hakenköder, sondern um Maden als (Method-)Futterzusatz; da kann das durchaus Sinn machen.
Ebenso auf Schlammboden, wie häufiger erwähnt; selbiges gilt teilweise für Kraut.

Und als Hakenköder machen verwesende Maden Sinn; der richtige Zeitpunkt muss erwischt werden um sie noch anködern zu können, halbwegs dunkel, aber noch nicht wirklich braun, dann ist's nur noch Matsch. Der süßliche "Leichen-" & Amoniak-Geruch ist echt gut auf Karpfen und Aale ...wenn man's selbst aushält.

Bedenken muss man, wenn man sich den ganzen Kram grad von den Engländern abguckt, dass die ganz anders füttern. Nix mit Madenpöttchen für 1,20€, welches für 3x Stippen reichen muss; es fliegen schon mal 5Liter Maden pur auf einmal rein. 
"Der Boden muss leben", nennt sich das Prinzip.
Wer mal ein paar $ verjubeln mag und ganz anders fangen will, sollte es mal ausprobieren 
Alte Stipper kennen das noch ...und auch die Abzieher, wie wir als Blagen, die abends nach dem Kopfruteninferno auf einem Teppich abgesoffener, nicht von Friedfischen gefressenen Maden fantastisch Aale gefangen haben.


----------



## Dunraven (12. April 2012)

*AW: Maden töten*



kaiszenz schrieb:


> Also auch dazu meinen Senf.
> Ich habe mich halb totgelacht als ich eben den ganzen trööt gelesen habe .
> Sicher nicht dem Thema entsprechend aber auch nicht übermäßig und das Thema ist erhalten geblieben.



Ich habe auch geschmunzelt, und hätte sicher auch etwas in der Richtung Witz abgegeben. Das Problem ist nur das ich nach dem Schmunzeln eher geschockt war, denn das scheinen die alle ernst gemeint zu haben. Die haben nicht nur Scherze gemacht, sie meinten allen ernstes das was sie geschrieben hatten, bzw. was vorher fürn "Blödsinn" geschrieben wurde. Wäre das vorher richtig erklärt worden, dann wäre ich auch zum Thema Spaß übergegangen. Leider waren die Aussagen bis dahin aber eben fast alle falsch, und wurden auch noch als richtig abgekauft. Und das vor allem bei den erschreckenden Post 2 und 4.


----------



## Denni_Lo (12. April 2012)

*AW: Maden töten*



Downbeat schrieb:


> ...
> 
> 
> Über was? Ich verstehe nicht was du damit bezweckst.


Das zusammenhalten des Methodfeeders, lebendige Maden zerlegen den ganz schnell.


----------

